# Health news 24th May 2011



## Northerner (May 24, 2011)

*Charities to link up with consortia
*
Asthma UK said it was 'vital' for GP consortia to involve patients in designing care and that charities can help link patients with commissioners. Diabetes UK is working on an initiative called Diabetes Voices to increase patient involvement in health decisions. Diabetes UK Chief Executive, Barbara Young, quoted.

http://www.gponline.com/News/article/1071348/charities-link-consortia/ 

*Parents 'bypassing GPs' for non-urgent child treatment
*
Rising numbers of parents are bypassing GPs and taking children to hospitals' A&E departments for non-emergency treatment, researchers say. Attendance for 10 common medical problems, including fever and rash, rose 42% in a decade at Nottingham's Queen's Medical Centre, they said.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13500502

*Lung patients warned about new ash cloud from Iceland
*
Medical experts are advising people with lung conditions, such as asthma, to be prepared for the ash cloud that is expected to reach the UK on Tuesday. The British Lung Foundation is advising those who might be susceptible to carry their medication as a precaution. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13505543

*Women 'need to know the risks of Caesareans'
*
Mothers-to-be who request a Caesarean birth should be referred for counselling before it is granted to curb rising demand for the operation, an NHS watchdog has recommended. Caesareans cost ?800 more than vaginal births and increasing numbers of women are requesting them despite there being no medical reasons for doing so in most cases, according to the National Institute for Clinical Excellence (NICE). 

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-to-know-the-risks-of-caesareans-2288165.html

*NHS bill may need fresh scrutiny from MPs after 'listening exercise'*

The changes to the government's flagship NHS bill could be so substantial that it has to undergo fresh scrutiny by MPs ? delaying its passage through the Commons, the health secretary said on Monday. The bill has already passed through the committee stage, where it was scrutinised line by line by MPs, but the proposals have been paused for a "listening exercise" with NHS staff and the public. A panel of experts, known as the Future Forum, was tasked with hearing concerns about the bill ? a process that ends next week.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/may/23/nhs-bill-scrutiny-listening-exercise


----------

